# Schaltauge



## benzinkanister (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ja einen von den ersten Rahmen und die Bohrung in die dieser Nippel von dem Syntace-Schaltauge kommt, war denke ich von Anfang an etwas zu groß. Das Schaltauge konnte quasi so fest wie ich wollte angezogen werden und ich konnte das Schaltauge immer noch etwas drehen.
Ich denke die Konstruktion von Syntace hat da so seine Schwächen was den Anspruch an die Toleranzen angeht...

Fragen an euch:

1.) kennt jemand das Problem?
2.) Wo kann ich die Aufnahme fürs Schaltauge (die am Rahmen angeschraubt wird) als Ersatzteil bestellen?
3.) Hat jemand eins in 26" über? Farbe is mir latte
4.) Hat sich zufällig schon jemand Gedanke gemacht sich eigene Dropouts zu schnitzen? Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an jemanden der in die Richtung was machen wollte.

Danke und Grüße

Dominic


----------

